# Tree damage recovery



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 22, 2019)

Not sure what type of tree this is or what caused the wild growth, just fount it very interesting.
I took this photo about 15 years ago and happen to be going to same part of the country(S/E Ohio) again next week. Will interesting to see if it's still growing and how it looks now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 22, 2019)

Looking forward to a then and now photograph if it exists.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 22, 2019)

I've seen some kind of like this around here on cherry. Maybe black gall.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 22, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've seen some kind of like this around here on cherry. Maybe black gall.


Nahhh! I think it is just a girl tree!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks like perennial canker on Black walnut. Often called a target canker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 23, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Nahhh! I think it is just a girl tree!


Never seen anything like that. Must be a Texas girl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 23, 2019)

Bibendum got hit by incoming!


----------



## CWS (Aug 23, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Not sure what type of tree this is or what caused the wild growth, just fount it very interesting.
> I took this photo about 15 years ago and happen to be going to same part of the country(S/E Ohio) again next week. Will interesting to see if it's still growing and how it looks now.
> 
> 
> ...


What part of s.e. Ohio are you going to be visiting. I live in Logan.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 23, 2019)

CWS said:


> What part of s.e. Ohio are you going to be visiting. I live in Logan.[/QUOTE
> 
> Heading to Richmond Ohio. Bout an hour west of Pittsburgh


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Sep 1, 2019)

Update: 
I was totally surprised to see this tree was still standing and seems to have healed itself !
View attachment 170915

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for the photograph Albert.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2019)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Update:
> I was totally surprised to see this tree was still standing and seems to have healed itself !
> View attachment 170915



Trees do not heal, they callus over. However, I easily follow your thought in such.


----------

